# Spontan nach Ägypten?



## Krallblei (22. Januar 2018)

Nicht viele Monde ist es her da war ich dort......#:

hab Sehnsucht.

Plane in der Zeit zwischen 08.-18.02.2018 für eine Woche zu fliegen. Hast Du Lust und Zeit?

Eine Woche im Süden von Ägypten. Direkt am Roten Meer. 
Tolles Hotel. Nicht Angelfeindlich (Kannst mit Rute und Montur an der Beachbar hocken)
Wunderschönes Hausriff. (Bei Monsterwellen nicht schnorchelbar)
Aber da geht man sowieso fischen :m

Wenn du fit bist kannst 24 Stunden angeln :g

Hab viel neues im Kopf damit der Fisch kommt. Zur Info lest meine Berichte.. Ist immer ehrlich.

Eine Bootstour nach Hamata wäre drin. Kostenpunkt 80 Euro.
4 Stunden Taxi durch die wilde Wüste, Frühstück, 7 Stunden Boot angeln, Abendessen.

Preise liegen bei rund, ich betone rund 300 Euro pro Person. Flug und Hotel. Visum 25 Euro.
Bei Einzelzimmer kommt noch was drauf.


Preise sind nicht fix des verändert sich wenns sein muss nach Flughafen im Minutentakt.

Nach dem Urlaub brauchst du Urlaub|supergri

Ich fische sobald die Sonne aufgeht bis Abends.
Solange es die Arme durchmachen|supergri

Interesse?


----------



## t-dieter26 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spontan nach Ägypten?*

dann wären schon zu dritt , jedenfalls zeitweise  |wavey:


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spontan nach Ägypten?*

Hi
Wie bereits geschrieben hätte ich auch Interesse. Vielleicht ergibt sich was. 
Gruß Mario


----------



## Krallblei (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spontan nach Ägypten?*

Masa el cherr

Thomas Thema kann gelöscht werden. Wir sind voll!!

*Danke an alle*. Sorry auch an diejenigen die mir geschrieben haben aber sorry ich bin nicht das Wohlfahrtsamt#d

Lets go fishing..

Bericht folgt!!!!!!!


----------

